# Galloway Church



## tumble112 (Feb 7, 2019)

A small derelict church discovered by chance, I'm not sure of much history of the building. I am guessing it fell out of use in the last 15 - 20 years. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


IMG_2392 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2394 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2375 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2384 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2373 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



IMG_2366 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2367 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2368 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2379 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Ceiling Decoration

IMG_2380 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2383 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2387 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Some interesting headstones

IMG_2389 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


IMG_2393 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2019)

Sweet little church. I did indeed enjoy those pics.


----------



## Rolfey (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice little church I like it!


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice one.
I think churches which become redundant like that soon become holiday lets of all things! I've seen quite a few do that round this way.

Seeing the grave stones - reminded me of a certain grave yard (church elsewhere) near the borders region. Several of the grave stones are being supported by human bones. Yes - leg bones being used as 'shims' to keep the stones up. I'm sure there's something illegal about that but hey it works!


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2019)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 10, 2019)

Lovely stuff


----------



## sureshank (Mar 21, 2019)

This is lovely shay


----------

